# Link's coat!



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

I am stumped about Linkin's coat he is a mm dutch fairly good markings and is black and white. Linkin's coat looks different to the standard longcoat mouse and is more like a marsmellow feel and it is not a glossy coat.

Linkin came from a petshop as there are not many dutch breeders in Sydney.

I have shown some breeders and they are stumped also to what exactly his coat is.

6 weeks ago I paired him to a rex mm dutch black and white doe the outcome was the marked bubs had the lc plus some had extra lc's and that the non marked bubs had standard coat (how funny).

I wonder what I can expect in the next generation????!!!!!!!! If I was to cross RAP Stella (daughter) back to Linkin could I get possibly extra lc's.

What does everyone think any ideas?

Meet Linkin:


----------



## RAP (Oct 7, 2009)

What does everyone think any ideas? He seems to have extra long under arm hair.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, don't you just love a puzzle!?

The long hair is great looking, even the armpit hair (could it be Polish?  )?*kidding and politically :roll: incorrect*

The colored portions look dark blue or black with silvering or roaning or something like that. And maybe he's heterozygous for long hair? (must be, I think)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Angora/longhair who is going through a particularly wonky molt.

Some mice and lines of mice, for unknown reasons, molt a lot with some molting constantly their entire lives. That gives the "uneven" appearance of his coat.


----------

